# November Pic of the Month Comp



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

time to start this months comp , maximum of 2 pics per member, pics to be taken in November, happy snapping


----------



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

ok I'll go first
Took this one this morning
Friend of mine has 100 acres I can walk to from my house.
It's clearly our new favourite place for a walk
Has deer and turkeys, but none seen today.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Playing with long exposures by the campfire


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

Hunting sharpies in Cowboy country


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

organicthoughts said:


> Hunting sharpies in Cowboy country


Gotta say Eric, Ruby absolutely loves hunting through white grass, she just finds the breeze then quarters right through it. I love white grass /viz pics


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

harrigab said:


> organicthoughts said:
> 
> 
> > Hunting sharpies in Cowboy country
> ...


Totally agree. The wind was blowing strong and Yoff was using it to his advantage for sure. In spring that grass is green but it is so high up in the mountains that it gets intensely hot in the summer that the ground gets totally scorched.


----------



## Zoton (Feb 4, 2014)

IMG_0184 by bigbikeshortlegs, on Flickr


I'm in , from today in the woods.click on the pic for the larger versions 


IMG_0170 by bigbikeshortlegs, on Flickr


----------



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

Here is my second of the boy.


----------



## ZekieBoysMom (Jul 10, 2014)

Gotta keep the boy safe during deer season


----------



## MisterRed (Mar 29, 2013)

Mr Red and the sunrise in Taylor CreekPark


----------



## MisterRed (Mar 29, 2013)

MR Red again - snowy nose in Taylor Creek Park


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Photo #1 Taken today at our family farm. This is Aspen's "You called....?" face. He had a blast tracking deer through the property. 

I'm pleased to report the snow has now melted!


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Photo #2. Also taken at the farm. Aspen getting a scent in the wind.


----------



## miru (Sep 9, 2014)

the forest ,this w-e(all those noises and smells )


----------



## miru (Sep 9, 2014)

one more


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Wonderful Sunday morning looking over the 
California Delta Area. The faint line of the Sierras on the horizon.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Down from the hill into a moss covered canyon during the same hike.


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

The big pond at our farm with two gorgeous V's enjoying the dock.


----------



## Spy Car (Sep 3, 2014)

Taken today (Nov 30th) on a patchy-rainy day in Rosemond CA (one hour and a half North of Los Angeles).

Chester 7.5 months with his first "training" bird.

Bill


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

My beautiful dog family, down the canyon trail hoping for rain... Pearl, Churro & Fergy


----------

